# MacBook pro reset SMC impossible/ mac ne demarre plus



## luciilee (22 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Ce matin mon mac ne demarre plus, en cherchant sur les forums je vois qu'il est possible de faire un reset SMC.
Je fais la manip indiqué au bout des 5 secondes le voyant du chargeur devient vert alors qu'il etait orange, et lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton démarrer il redevient orange mais l'ordinateur ne s'allume toujours pas. J'ai essayé de débranché la batterie même si cela est contre indiqué sur ce genre de machine car plusieurs personnes ont essayé et cela a fonctionné mais pas pour moi...

Si quelqu'un connait un moyen de résoudre ce problème...

Merci beaucoup d'avance


Lucile


----------



## Sly54 (22 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Machine sous garantie ?
Quel modèle de MBP ?


----------

